# Generator



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Propane lines usually end up outside. Make sure you account for all the circuits you need, block warmers, battery warmers, battery chargers. Do you need conduits for low voltage, such as Kohler?s twisted pair control wires for rxt switches and or cat 5 for Oncue. If you are doing block heaters for liquid cooled, account for the time needed to plumb in the heater, draining anti freeze. How about load management? I don?t care for liquid cooled units that run at 3600 rpm.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Glock23gp said:


> Bidding a new generator with ATS on a resi 400a svc. Haven't done load calc or determined brand yet (Kohler or Generac) but had some questions for those that have installed them:
> 
> 1. What kind of time do you factor in for: receiving it, transporting, unloading, uncrating, setup of parameters, anticipated/unanticipated problems?
> 
> ...



The amout of time to uncrate and prep the unit for the site will varies a bit depending on how the shipper do with it. ( dont be too surpised if you see them shipped on pallet skid so expect that in some case.)

Propane gas line always be outside of the unit and you may have to talk to your HVAC buddy or propane supplier to sized correct supply line to propane generator unit typically afaik useally 3/4 line or larger depending on the regulator setting at 14 wc or 2 psig so it will affect the fuel flow someway. 

NRP3 did bring few good points of the conduits he did cover that base very good and check the specs for specfic location for the conduits to pop up thru the pad. 

weight wise between 20 and 30Kw is not super big on numbers but the speed of the prime mover and generator will change a bit the 1800 RPM units typically more heavier than 3600 RPM verison is. 

Typically about 750 pounds is common depending on what they throw it on the unit. 

Yuh you will need block heater or oil pan heater ( if air cooled units ) so check the specs to make sure they included in there otherwise you or the generator tech will have to installed it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 400 amp resi I'm setting up now.
80kw and 100kw are the same engine and very close in weight for the alternator.
I'm ordering a pre fabricated slab with factory specified cut outs.
I will be running a 4" PVC with a 1" for the jacket heater and battery charger circuits and one 1" for the controls and remote announicator cable.
The generator supplier will usually deliver the unit, if not, I use a boom truck service that picks the unit and slab up at a freight terminal.
I plan to pull the wire the same day the unit is set so that we have a day's work for a small crew.
I will typically have 100 to 140 man hours on one of those with a rented mini excavator.
Engineering, slab, underground work, service upgrade, 100' pipe and wire about 19k for us.
Equipment, ATS and Generator by others.

Sorry, I just re read and noticed you are working with a 20 or 30kw unit.
Same as above but smaller feeder.
The gas has always been outside of the unit for us.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> I have a 400 amp resi I'm setting up now.
> 80kw and 100kw are the same engine and very close in weight for the alternator.
> I'm ordering a pre fabricated slab with factory specified cut outs.
> I will be running a 4" PVC with a 1" for the jacket heater and battery charger circuits and one 1" for the controls and remote announicator cable.
> ...


So you spec the generator and have the customer purchase it? I like that idea. 

Thanks for the info.

Are you installing an 80 or 100kw? I can't imagine the demand being anywhere near that? I'm thinking closer to 36-48kw even with electric heat but haven't done calc yet.

This is an older couple with a large house and barn but in reality 2 people can't use that much power at one time imo.

Do you have a preference Kohler vs Generac based on experience?

Thanks


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I buy it because I want the markup if I can get it. I either get one from the supply house or order it from the factory and have it delivered to the supply house, who will in turn deliver it for me. That way it?s delivered when I want.


----------

